# 4dkh water



## biffster (25 May 2013)

is it possible to make your own 4dkh water 
using distilled water


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (25 May 2013)

Hi mate here is a link to one of my thread where you have the recipe for this. just look at the bottom of the page 

EI calculator | UK Aquatic Plant Society

cheers


----------



## biffster (25 May 2013)

i am trying to find out how to make up water for my drop checker its 4DKH 
water


----------



## discusdan (25 May 2013)

I did a bit of research on this my self and came to the conclusion that yes it can be done but you need to be so accurate with the measurements to get correct solutions its not worth the hassle.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (25 May 2013)

Hi yes this is the recipe to make the 4kh solution for the drop checker !! just follow it mate

Zanguli


----------



## biffster (25 May 2013)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi yes this is the recipe to make the 4kh solution for the drop checker !! just follow it mate
> 
> Zanguli[/quote
> 
> follow what ??


----------



## tubamanandy (25 May 2013)

Got some on Ebay recently - it was cheap


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (25 May 2013)

use the following recipe to make the 4dKH. It's not very accurate, but is close enough:
First, mix 6 grams of Sodium Bicarbonate in 1 Liter of distilled water.
Use 10 ml of this solution and dilute with 490ml of distilled water and you have your 4KH solution. 

regards


----------



## gmartins (12 Jun 2013)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> use the following recipe to make the 4dKH. It's not very accurate, but is close enough:
> First, mix 6 grams of Sodium Bicarbonate in 1 Liter of distilled water.
> Use 10 ml of this solution and dilute with 490ml of distilled water and you have your 4KH solution.
> 
> regards


 
Or if you have access to a precision scale and do not want to waste a lot of water (not that that really matters as it's so cheap) or save a step just weight 0.3 g of Sodium Bicarbonate and add that to 500 ml of distilled water.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (12 Jun 2013)

Yes you can do that ! You just have to cut all the numbers by two. 
So 3 G for 500 ml 
Than 5 ml of this mixture with 245 ml of water !! 

Cheers


----------



## gmartins (13 Jun 2013)

hmmm I think you might be wrong (or me otherwise).

Let's see.

If 6g added to 1 L will give you 1L of a solution with 40 dKH. 
Then 0.6 g added to the same 1L will give you 1L of a solution with 4 dKH
Then 0,3 g added to 500 ml will give you 500 ml of a solution with 4 dKH

Am I missing anything? You do not need the second step.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (13 Jun 2013)

Hi Martin , the recipe has been given by Clive (ceg4840). So I am sure that the recipe is right. 
Just mix 3 G of backing soda with 500 ml of distilled water. 
Than you just take 5 ml of this mixture you just made and mix with 245 ml of new distilled water. And that s it mate. 
There only 2 steps and its only in the first step that you put backing soda. 
Hope this help mate !! 

Cheers


----------



## gmartins (14 Jun 2013)

yes mate. it's the same recipe. I am just cutting one step (no dilution needed). In the end you always get a mixture with 4 dKH.


----------

